

Windows 8 Pro on a phone - damianknz
http://pocketnow.com/2013/02/27/windows-8-pro-phone

======
damianknz
This article is 18 months old, 4.7" doesn't seem that big now and CPU's are a
bit further ahead. I wonder what happened to them? I want one.

